# Any known GPS issues?



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to reconfigure my old DX into a pmp / gps. I've flashed, sbf'd and recovered several different roms and stock quite a few times over its life, so I wonder if this could be related:

The other day I started this small project, and I could not get a GPS lock at all. The phone is deactivated, so I was using it on wifi. When I tried to get the GPS to work, it continuall searched, despite being active, outside and on a ROM I knew worked before - CM7.1.

I recovered to an older CM, didn't work then. I tried the newest stock recovery I had on there, didn't work then either.

I am going to try and load yet another ROM on there, b00stedICS, and see if that has any effect. Does anyone have any idea what this might be related to, or otherwise could be? The stock images were .602.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

I did flash b00stedICS after wiping everything, cache included. I wonder if maybe there was some app cache that was causing some sort of issue, because now I'm getting GPS lock on this new rom with or without a data (wifi) connection. Just updating in case anyone else has this same issue! ^.^


----------



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know what exactly is the problem but if you just want to fix the GPS you can try this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19646-miuius-defx-201245/page__st__910__p__548582#entry548582


----------

